# Please explain iu s to me



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 3, 2014)

So I get a 5000 IU bottle of HCG and I put two ML of bacto water in it. My insulin syringe goes up to 100 usually drawback to 30... How many actual I use of the drug am I getting those measurements? I am horrible at math and I have been doing this for years but I don't think I've ever actually understood how IU s work because I'm kind of a moron. And kiss someone also please tell me if I were to get a 200 are you kids of HGH how much water I should use in each 8 iu bottle how far to pull back on the insulin syringe and what that does would be


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 3, 2014)

5000 divided by 200 = 25 iu per 1 mark on slin pin so if you are 30 ius on slin pin you would be using 750 ius of  HCG 

I mix my HCG with 2.5mls or 250 ius of bac water and every 12.5 or round off to 13 ius on slin pin = 250 ius of HCG 

Just use 80 iu's bac water for your 8 ius GH and every 10 iu's on slin pin = 1iu GH

100 ius on slin pin = 1 ml


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is a peptide calculator to help you with your reconstitution.   The strength or concentration is dependent by how. Much water you add.   For example if you add 1ml of water (which is 100ius) to 1mg powder you get 10mcg/iu.  Same for hcg measured in ius.  Add 1ml (100ius) of water to 5000ius hcg and you get 50ius hcg/iu.  Add 2.5ml water to 5000ius hcg and you get a concentration of 20ius hcg/iu.  Make sense? 

Peptide Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 5, 2014)

formula1069 said:


> 5000 divided by 200 = 25 iu per 1 mark on slin pin so if you are 30 ius on slin pin you would be using 750 ius of  HCG
> 
> I mix my HCG with 2.5mls or 250 ius of bac water and every 12.5 or round off to 13 ius on slin pin = 250 ius of HCG
> 
> ...



I understand how you explained the HCG but I am still a little confused as to the dosing with HGH and the calculator link gave me MCG conversions but I did not see IU on that


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 5, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Here is a peptide calculator to help you with your reconstitution.   The strength or concentration is dependent by how. Much water you add.   For example if you add 1ml of water (which is 100ius) to 1mg powder you get 10mcg/iu.  Same for hcg measured in ius.  Add 1ml (100ius) of water to 5000ius hcg and you get 50ius hcg/iu.  Add 2.5ml water to 5000ius hcg and you get a concentration of 20ius hcg/iu.  Make sense?
> 
> Peptide Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides



No ius on the calculator. I am horrible of mass and that is probably why this is so difficult for me to comprehend


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 5, 2014)

So 5000iu hcg. 
1ml (100iu) bw in that is 5000iu shot if u did whole thing
50iu of that vial would be 2500 iu. Half the vial..
So if u put
2 ml (200iu) bw in that 5000 iu vial 
Each 1ml (100iu) would now be 2500 iu .  

If u put 3ml (300iu) bw in that 5000 iu hcg vial then

1 ml (100iu) draw of that  would be around 1666 iu hcg  .
50 iu draw is 833 iu hcg. ( 1/2 of 1666) 

So you want 300iu hcg. .every 10 mark on a 100iu pin is 166iu of hcg .so..to get to 300iu u do 20iu.  Which is 166iu x 2 = 332 Close enuf. 
Now do u smell whats cookin yet?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> So 5000iu hcg.
> 1ml (100iu) bw in that is 5000iu shot if u did whole thing
> 50iu of that vial would be 2500 iu. Half the vial..
> So if u put
> ...



I used 2.5 ml


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 5, 2014)

xchewbaccax777;236745ius on the calculator. I am horrible of mass and that is probably why this is so difficult for me to comprehend[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> This may help brother.  You can still use the calculator .  See the ius as mcgs,  not as ius.   Since 1000mcg = 1mg,  5000ius would convert to 5mg. Now when it gives you your concentration in mcgs it's the same as ius.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 6, 2014)

Lmfao.  Add another 1/2 cc.  Make it easy on that noggin of yours


----------



## custom (Jun 6, 2014)

It makes it easier if you just use 1ml of bw of a 5000iu amp of hgc. Every 10 marking on a 1 ml slin would equal 500ius. Corect me if Im wrong


----------



## FordFan (Jun 7, 2014)

I hate reconstituting stuff. It's so easy it will make you mad.


----------

